# Mic Doesnt work on Ventrilo pls help!!! :(



## blakfalkon (Mar 29, 2009)

So i just bought this new Dell XPS Gaming desktop. Downloaded vent on it and works perfectly when i plug the Headset and microphone "in front" of the computer in those 2 holes. However i want to move them to the rear of the computer because it bothers me alot. I tried every hole but no one can hear me talk in Ventrilo. I can hear them and i can hear myself Q-ing but they dont hear anything. I want know whats the difference from the front of the computer and the rear of the computer and want to know if theres a way to fix it, its driving me insane!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

In Ventrillo press the setup button under input device you may have two Microphone inputs.
They might be simply labeled *Microphone (Sound Card "Front")* and *Microphone (Sound Card "Back")*.
Make sure you have selected the correct one.


----------



## blakfalkon (Mar 29, 2009)

trust me i have tried all possible combinations..still nothing. BTW i have windows XP. The only 2 options i see is "Default Direct Sound device" and "Realtek HD audio input" which i seleced the 2nd one. Still nothing


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What about in the Realtek HD control panel, sometimes its default mic input is set to the front one while the rear is muted. It will be under the Mic options i think. (Ive only get the drivers installed on my machine and not the entire package.)


----------

